# Westminster LARGER Catechism - 4,674 pages!



## DMcFadden (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, it gave my mailman a hernia today, but my copy of Dr. Joseph C. Morecraft's *Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and the Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism *arrived. It weighed in at a svelte 4,674 pages and the free PDF version took almost as long as creation to load.

What a massive work! Either the man gets no sleep or he has nothing to do during the daytime. Five huge volumes. It looks like it will be fun to get into, quite devotional and homiletical.

I'm not a theonomist (or a Presbyterian), but I do so love the Confessional Standards! They are probably the greatest (uninspired) statement of Christian faith ever put on paper by the most impressive group of scholars ever assembled in the history of the church.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 27, 2010)

Wish I'd pre-ordered it when I had the chance... now at $199, I can't touch it - not for a long while...


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like my kind of book!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had the first book a while now, and got the set this past Friday and have been perusing ever since. What I have gone through
thus far is very well done. You can surely see the work that has been put into these volumes. 

The detail he goes into on the Covenants is incredible.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 27, 2010)

I feel confident, Dennis...

God will heal that hernia, and all will be forgiven.

Not only that, resistance is futile, after reading all- you will be assimilated, and become Presbyterian.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 27, 2010)

@Dennis: According to the site where you can order the series, the work has been in process for over twenty years.


----------

